# Katie Holmes & Tom Cruise - Scheidung durch !!!



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2012)

*Katie Holmes & Tom Cruise - Scheidung durch !!!​*


 

Aus, Schluss und vorbei. Nur rund zwei Monate nachdem sie die Scheidung in New York einreichte, ist sie auch schon durch. Das ging vor allem so schnell, weil sich Katie Holmes und Tom Cruise friedlich einigten – was Sorgerecht, Kindesunterhalt und Vermögensaufteilung betrifft. Am 18. November hätten die Beiden ihren sechsten Hochzeitstag gefeiert.

Neue Details kamen nicht ans Tageslicht. Weder Anwälte noch Sprecher wollten sich jetzt öffentlich äußern. Eine Quelle aus Toms Umfeld erklärte jedoch: „Er ist sehr glücklich und erleichtert, einen Schritt weiter zu sein. Seine Priorität ist jetzt, ein guter Vater zu sein.“

Parallel gibt es aber auch Berichte, aus denen hervorgeht, dass der 50-Jährige seinen Liebsten Sorgen bereite. Tom soll mehr als sechs Kilo abgenommen haben. Er stürze sich vermehrt in seine Arbeit, um den Trennungsschmerz zu kompensieren. 

„Freunde und Familie haben ihn gedrängt, eine Pause einzulegen, aber er ignoriert ihre Bedenken. Er lehnt es ab, einen Gang runterzuschalten und macht unermüdlich weiter. Er scheint nicht mehr er selbst zu sein. Sein Sportverhalten hat sich verändert und er ernährt sich nicht mehr so gut“, so ein Insider.

Letzte Woche wurden Umzugswagen vor dem Haus in Bel Air gesichtet, in dem Tom und Katie zusammen wohnten. Helfer hätten Katies restliches Hab und Gut abgeholt.​

Quelle : viply


----------

